# My Foster Kittens - Pictures



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thought I'd start a new thread to share pictures of my foster babies. They're just so cute, I can't stop taking pics!! My husband gave them nicknames last night. 

Tiny Terror

















Fierce Fear

















Dark Dread 

















Playing


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

OHHHHHH AHHHHHHHH!!! Soooooooo CUTE!!!!


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Love babies! Kitten cuteness!!:love2:catmilk:kittyturnrcat


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Kitten cuteness overload!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG they're precious! :luv :luv :luv (that's one for each of them )

The names your hubby gave them made me laugh out loud, especially when you look at the pics that follow. Tiny Terror - and then the cutest little kitten you can imagine. LOL. Soooo funny. 

That last pic of the kittens in the carrier, with one kitten's butt turned towards us (is it Fierce Fear's butt?), is so cute.


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sleepy kitties




























Dread loves his brother. He was giving him a bath.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Adorable!  I laughed at the name "Dark Dread"; the photo that followed definitely filled me with dread, by which I mean warm fuzzies.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh they are so cute. I would be hopeless at fostering them, I would be a 5 cat owner by now.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are so adorable! Great names too!


----------



## morgana (Jul 14, 2014)

Adorable!!!!!!!!! I just fostered 2 kittens, who almost became mine...if it weren't for my sister adopting them I would now be the parent of 4 cats! Fostering is really tough! Hard to say goodbye!


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

More cuteness!!!!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Omg adorable babies!! Love those little tabbies


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's a short video of them. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZh8wu5U6g8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

More pictures! 

My cute babies









He loves to bathe his brother









Dark Dread









Watching a movie


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

You're killing us with these pics - waaaay too much cuteness! 

Who's the feisty one whacking at the camera in the video? That was so funny!


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

That was Fierce Fear whacking at the camera. He was sleepy, and the camera made a noise and scared him. lol He's a huge sweetie pie, but he has an attitude. I love that little guy.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh each time you post photos they get cuter and cuter


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Cute!! I love baby pics!!


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Then and now (I couldn't find Terror's baby picture for some reason).


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness! They're even cuter now.  How many weeks are they now?


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

They're almost 10 weeks now.


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh my...that first kitty is tugging at my heartstrings...and I have two kittens keeping me really busy already (these two can EAT!) But...ohhhh.....it looks so much like my Mocha did. 

The silver one are adorable too!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok, let me see if I can tell the silver tabbies apart. The second pic is of Tiny Terror and the 3rd is Fierce Fear? Tiny Terror's coat seems a little lighter andFierce Fear has a little bit of red or brown in his fur?

Gah. That little Tiny Terror makes me melt. Well, they all do, but him in particular.


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

You're correct, Sprite! Good job! Yeah, Tiny Terror is pretty much all gray, and Fierce Fear has more tan/brown. Terror is also really fuzzy. lol I wish I could find him a good home. He's going to need someone really special to take care of him especially with his leg issue.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'll trade you for the sickie I have over here. Those 3 are adorable. I hope they find an awesome home!


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

My little crabby face is going to his new home on Sunday. I met the family today, and they are really great. Every answer in the application was perfect. I know they'll be a great home for him. But I'm going to miss him.


----------



## medleymisty (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm glad you found him a good home, but yeah...I understand missing him. *hugs*.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awww, it's great that he's found a forever home - though I'll miss seeing pics of him! Are they all already up for adoption?


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Yeah, they're all up for adoption, although I'm considering keeping Terror.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh, Terror will have really lucked out if that's the case! He just tugs at my heartstrings. Sooo sweet, and his abnormal leg just makes you want to take extra special care of him!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Terror is a sweetheart....I hope you do keep him...just in case he is harder to find a home for. He will be the luckiest kitten!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

I will probably end up keeping him. I just have an old, crabby dog that I worry about. She's not a mean dog, but if she got scratched, I don't know if she would bite or not. But I could keep Terror in the kitchen for a while until they get used to each other through the gate.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Yay! Well, who knows, Terror might charm her too.  Or live up to his name!


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Dread went to his new home. I miss him so much, but I'm so happy for him. His new owner sent me these pictures and they brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh how sweet!! It looks like you found a great home for him and did a great job fostering, since he obviously made himself right at home at his new place and has no fear! Plus the girl looks so happy with him. Such a happy story.


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Tiny Terror being comfy in his bed









Fierce Fear looking cute and still waiting for his forever home


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am just in love with Tiny Terror! And Fierce Fear looks like he may have been living up to his name! I see evidence of some hunting on his face...


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Did a little photo shoot with them yesterday. 

Tiny Terror









I love that his little tongue is out









Fierce Fear


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

And I must be emotional today because I'm sitting here crying because earlier today someone emailed me saying she was interested and asked for an adoption application. Now I just got an email back that said "Thank you for the application, Heather. Unfortunately my family and I saw another kitten and fell instantly in love. But thank you for your time" 

Why not fall in love with Fear? What's wrong with him? What's so **** special about the other kitten? What does he have that Fear doesn't have? I just feel like they're never going to find a home. Stupid thing to cry about but it's really making me upset.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Jenny bf said:


> Oh they are so cute. I would be hopeless at fostering them, I would be a 5 cat owner by now.


There is nothing wrong with owning five cats...says the woman whose screen name is "my5kitties". LOL!!! :cool


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

my5kitties said:


> There is nothing wrong with owning five cats...says the woman whose screen name is "my5kitties". LOL!!! :cool


LOL! Seconded by a woman who is "owned" by 10 cats...and 2 dogs!!


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok, I'm done crying...for now. lol 

These little faces cheer me up. 










Terror


















Fear


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, I'm sorry that the adoption didn't work out. Had that family actually come to see Fierce Fear? I don't know how anyone could resist him! But your little guys will find homes.  (Well, of course little Terror there may already have one... ) Such a cute picture of him yawning!

But wait...In that first pic, that's Tiny Terror on the left, right? He looks so much bigger than Fierce Fear there!


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

He's just sitting on top of Fear so he looks bigger. Haha! He's still quite a bit smaller, but he's catching up. 

No, the woman never came to see him. I think I'm just getting frustrated is all.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I think if she had come to see him, it would have been different. But I don't know - it seems somehow so irresponsible to ask to fill out an application to adopt one kitty and then adopt a different one. Why look at other cats when you'd already chosen one to adopt?! I always feel like things like this work out for the best though. There's a better family out there for him. 

You've had the little guys for what, a month? 6 weeks now? And you already got one of the three adopted, so I think that's pretty good success!


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks.  I actually had 4 to start with. The female went to her new home the day after I brought them home. She's very happy at her new home with her new owners. 

I just took this video of them playing with the laser pointer. Usually Fear runs all over the place to chase the laser but he was sleepy. Notice how Terror doesn't really run because of his gimpy leg. He'll bat at things and pounce, but he doesn't chase things or play too hard.


Playful Kittens - YouTube


----------

